# Walter Russell's Periodic Chart of The Elements



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2022)

*EDIT - I have added some additional observations at the bottom of this post. (I hate when it merges my posts!)*

So I was looking into Vortex Mathematics today, when I came across this very interesting 'Periodic Chart of the Elements' by Walter Russell, 1926 (Images at bottom)

I don't have much else to say about it, except it seems to be based on the principles of energy, frequency, vibration - However, I thought I would share it here, in case it is of any interest.

Also, links - one for the images, and one for the Vortex Mathematics page I was looking at.
INTERNET Database of Periodic Tables | Chemogenesis
Vortex Mathematics: Decoding The Fingerprint Of God

And an excerpt:
_All matter is energy (or frequency, vibration, light), and one octave represents the overall energy in a specific frequency range. Octaves show us the relationship between frequencies,* and the growth of octaves happens by doubling of frequency*.

The enigmatic genius Walter Russell’s version of the periodic table showed that there are 9 different ‘octaves’ or ‘pressure states’ found in nature. Each element in the periodic table falls within these 9 octaves. Just like an endless river, each element in the periodic table ‘flows’ from its preceding element. Russell showed that “all 9 octaves constitute one complete transfer cycle of the universal constant of energy into all dimensions in space.”

Note that the number '9' is an all-powerful number in this system. 

In simpler words - all matter is light - and everything is made of sound, frequency, and vibration! _









---------------------
Some things I noticed whilst looking at these charts:

You may have heard the terms carbon-based life-forms, or silicon-based life-forms.... interestingly both of these elements are each at the peaks of the octaves oscillations/waves (or troughs, depending on perspective) - in the first chart, they also sit directly on the mid point between the upper and lower octaves, too - however, this has been slightly re-positioned on the second chart. I'm not sure which is more accurate, if its important.
Looking at similar positions on the other octaves - are cobalt based life-forms a possibility? etc etc

Noble gases all sit in the exact middle of the waves/oscillations. Omeganon? Anybody?

Right at the bottom of the second chart, you have the 10th octave, which seems to mainly have radioactive materials. Interestingly, the note there mentions that these are so radioactive that it is actually visible.
There is also mention about 'radioactive' and 'generative' substances.  Not sure exactly what is meant by generative, but it might be worth exploring. For a moment I thought that it was only radioactive substances on the right hand side, so perhaps the left hand side might be generative - but he seems to indicate that those materials in the 10th octave are both genero-active and radio-active, and involve processes of generation and radiation. I have no idea about the genero-active/generative part.

I have no idea what the smaller squiggles running up the centre of the chart might mean, but these are interesting too. They must indicate something, or why have them at all? I think the smaller diagram on the top-left of the second chart may somehow relate to this, but I'm not sure how.

At the very bottom of the first chart - The End. And the Beginning.


----------



## Nonat (Jul 7, 2022)

Alternative thought patterns and explanations are always interesting to me.

I would love to comment more on the elements and ways of classifying them, but I haven't made my mind up on this topic and have not much to say about it, all I know is the mainstream stuff is very untrustworthy, but that's not a whole lot 


This particular theory you mention:



> _ In simpler words - all matter is light - and everything is made of sound, frequency, and vibration! _





− or some close variation of it, is brought up a lot on youtube comments as well, and often the name Tesla is mentioned too.

(What strikes me slightly odd about its popularity in the alternative scene is that it seems to be quite similar to the materialist string theory.)


I like the unrestrained out of the box thinking. I think this is crucial to find deep insights and great ideas.


For me however, I don't see reasons to believe in this claim though. To be clear, it might actually be the case, but it might also not be the case at all.
I don't see (yet?) how this is verifiable beyond our day to day observations which don't seem to give us reasons to conclude this, as matter and energy appear to be two different and separate things (or "things" in the case of energy).



And it appears to be even contradictory to me:

_Matter is light, and everything (so light too?) is sound, frequency, and vibration? So light is actually sound?_

This seems so complicated to think through.


For example if we look at fire, we might have all of these present, and certain types of matter can be transformed into expressions of energy in certain conditions, but I don't see them being one and the same, but rather strictly separated.

We have light, thermal energy and sound and they are all part of the fire, _but I don't see justification to assume all of these are just expression of one of these things rather then their own._

So if they appear to be separate things, what makes one conclude that this appearance is in fact wrong, and they are in reality not actually separate, and not 3 things but just expressions of just 1 thing. I honestly see no justification for claiming this.


You seem to be someone who assumes this theory (or slightly related ones) to be true. May I ask what convinced you and what you would say in regards to my criticism?


----------



## Seeker (Jul 8, 2022)

Hi Nonat,

Thanks for the reply, I was hoping to get some insights or some kind of dialogue going here!

I am a little short on time at the moment, so just briefly for now - the part in italics is literally just a quote from the webpage I was looking at - the words are not mine.

I do find the whole energy/frequency/vibration thing to be very interesting - but I must admit, I didnt pay much regard to those two particular statements - as you say, they seem to be at odds with each other:
_All matter is energy (or frequency, vibration, light),
In simpler words - all matter is light - and everything is made of sound, frequency, and vibration!_

I assumed it was more of an error in terminology or incorrect wording and didnt think much of it. I included the entire section as I thought the centre part might be of some interest or explanation. Usually it's energy, frequency, vibration, but they seem to have got excited and substituted in two different terms.

However, these are still interesting points, and I will try to write more about them when I have a moment. Perhaps there is more to it.

On a side note, having looked at what I can find on 'Vortex Mathematics', it seems a bit off to me. First plot numbers around a circle, then join them up with lines. Its.... interesting, but it doesnt seem to serve any purpose or have anything to do with spirals or a vortex - it almost feels as though this is some kind of facade or mis-direction to distract from an actual branch of mathematics which I guess would be kept secret.

Again, sorry for the brief reply... I will try to write more when I can.


----------



## Nonat (Jul 8, 2022)

Seeker said:


> I am a little short on time at the moment, so just briefly for now - the part in italics is literally just a quote from the webpage I was looking at - the words are not mine.


No problem, don't feel pressured, take your time 



Seeker said:


> I do find the whole energy/frequency/vibration thing to be very interesting - but I must admit, I didnt pay much regard to those two particular statements - as you say, they seem to be at odds with each other:
> _All matter is energy (or frequency, vibration, light),
> In simpler words - all matter is light - and everything is made of sound, frequency, and vibration!_


We don't have to focus on that particular statement just because you also mentioned it, especially if we already at least partially agree on skepticism on that one.

I think the most insightful approach might be if you think about what you find particularly convincing, interesting or plausible with any of the -matter is based on frequency/light etc. -theories that you like most, and we then discuss them. 

So the idea here being to let our perspectives kindly collide as much as possible  to have an interesting conversation.
(If we find there isn't that much difference in our perspective, we can also do that in another thread with another topic that interests both of us if you wish.)


----------



## MerLynn (Jul 9, 2022)

My first post. I know well the Head Scientist at philosophy.org.
We have shared many discussions on what Russell really means in his Science.
I have provided Darren with several 'devices to help him understand Russiallian Science.
What impresses him is how our experiments here in Australia and Russellian Science theory..
Let us begin.

Energy, Frequency and Vibration. Do not change the words. Tesla didnt mince words and meant just that. To say it another way, I would say it. "There are NO electrons, No Protons and No Neutrons. In fact an Atom, as you understand it to be; a conglomerate of charged and neutral particles or marbles is simply fantasy. 
Everything is the Light. This quote from Tesla cannot be understood unless you define Light. To date, Russell has this nailed but its obtuse in my opinion. What is Light you ask? So lets explain Light as the only actual bit of 'matter' in the universe.  
The structure of Light is like a tiny 'bar magnet'. Visually I would say its like a Match stick with a north and south pole with an equatorial 'neutral' Centre. The North Pole Magnetism is 'stronger' that the South pole. 6 of these Light Structures come together to form a Tetrahedron or a Crystal of Light. On our Earths Magnetic Field, these Tetrahedrons are found as Water at room temp. Water is a Liquid Crystal of Light. Water is also Liquid Electricity. The entire Universe is made from Light Structures in Geometric patterns. What separates water from say Iron or Sodium Chloride, is the Frequency and Vibration of the Water Crystals within the Field Pattern you are looking at.

When you understand Everything is a Magnetic Field of Light due to its 'structure' you can do 'magic'. 
2000 years ago, the Biblical Magi from the East or Persia, had the technology to make Baghdad Batteries where they used the Flow of Magnetic Current to magnetize water and if the following isn't "magic" with Magnetics, then what is it.
In the following experiment where I am the cameraman, The setup was;
1. Clean fresh potable water 
2. a Clean JoeCell or as Joe calls it, a "tubeCell". 
3. A 240VAC to 48VDC Telecom Rectifier. (old school AC to DC transformer but understand, having seen literally 1000's of these JoeCell Experiments, to use a 12V Car Battery is actually MORE Conducive to a better outcome for Changing the Memory of the water although the Rectifier gives "Tonal Feedback" as to the Phase the Hyper-charging is in. Using a Battery one needs to watch the action of the color change and the bubbles. This was falsely claimed to be Stages by those who tried to replicate a JoeCell)

Watch and Learn that OIL is a Memory of Water.  Carbon is a Frequency of Water and sits at the middle spot on the Octaves for a reason.

_View: https://rumble.com/vhodfb-full-unedited-version-of-oil-from-water..html_


----------



## Seeker (Jul 9, 2022)

I am still meaning to write a few things on this topic, but I suspect anything I write would pale in comparison to what you can offer @MerLynn

Thank you for contributing on this, and I hope you have a lot more to say, either on this, or in general. I am watching with interest!

Edit - I thought I would add a quick question, hopefully it is not a stupid one!

People used to regard the four elements as Earth, Air, Fire and Water.

Obviously you have already stated that Water is made of light, or a 'light crystal' - would you also say that the other 3 'elements' are made of light?
We know that an observable effect of fire is as a source of light, but is the fire itself made of light?

I hope this doesnt sound as dumb as it seems to me, reading it back to myself.


----------



## Nonat (Jul 9, 2022)

Great that you are willing to discuss this.

First, could we leave out the condescending tone that tries to frame you as the grand teacher and others, like me, as the stupid, ignorant child that know nothing, which your posts reeks of? I'm talking about stuff like this:




> "Watch and Learn that OIL is a Memory of Water."





> "In fact an Atom, as you understand it to be; a conglomerate of charged and neutral particles or marbles is simply fantasy."





> "Do not change the words. Tesla didnt mince words and meant just that."





> "What is Light you ask?"




I'm here for having a kind, respectful discussion with an equal, that is hard on the assumptions and theories, not trying to dominate the discussion partner. If your not willing to treat me with basic decency, you are not worth my time.






> There are NO electrons, No Protons and No Neutrons. In fact an Atom, as you understand it to be; a conglomerate of charged and neutral particles or marbles is simply fantasy.





I agree with the content of this statement, I see no justification to believe in the atom model. We can not observe it and we can describe reality without it, it doesn't add explanatory power (especially if you don't believe in nukes).




I'm open to change my view on reality, that already happened several times. When looking at these common Tesla claims, what I absolutely dislike about it is how it simply goes against our everyday observations:





> On our Earths Magnetic Field, these Tetrahedrons are found as Water at room temp.




I've never seen "Tetrahedrons" (sounds like a catchy marketing term) and I see no way to verify this for myself so I'm skeptical of this claim.






> What separates water from say Iron or Sodium Chloride, is the Frequency and Vibration of the Water Crystals within the Field Pattern you are looking at.



How did you verify this claim? What separates Water from Iron for me is its material properties like appearance among many others. That's what I can consistently observe with my senses, without having to rely on somebody else.




> Carbon is a Frequency of Water and sits at the middle spot on the Octaves for a reason.



Feralimal made a great thread theorizing that carbon is a hoax here. I think it's quite plausible, he gives many good reasons to question it's existence.





> Water is a Liquid Crystal of Light. Water is also Liquid Electricity.




Honestly that sounds like, Water is everything other than what it appears to be. Don't trust your lying eyes.
*So many claims so many assumptions, so many implications, and I honestly see absolutely no evidence. *(although at least you posted a video, so you are aware of the importance of evidence in general, though that video wants you to take take things by faith (see below))
It looks to me like scientism in the other direction (if it even is the other direction, as the string theory appears not too far away from all this).

How could water be "liquid electricy" (are there also gaseous and solid electricity?) and not conduct actual electricity (whatever that actually is btw). And if some minerals are present, now water conducts electricity. All this sounds like wild unverifyable and complicated mumbo jumbo to me.






> Everything is a Magnetic Field of Light



What is that even supposed to mean and what specifically convinced you to believe this? Can you observe and verify this for yourself?



Almost every sentence in your post is an unsubstantiated or even unverifiable claim.
*What I want to know is what specifically convinced you to believe in all this? I'm less interested in what you now believe in, but what convinced you and how you verified it? What was the process? How would you convince someone who simply doesn\t take things by faith like (hopefully) yourself?*





> 2000 years ago, the Biblical Magi from the East or Persia, had the technology to make Baghdad Batteries where they used the Flow of Magnetic Current to magnetize water and if the following isn't "magic" with Magnetics, then what is it.



Why would you believe in anything "2000 years ago". All hearsay with lots of agendas. All unverifiable claims.




MerLynn said:


> In the following experiment where I am the cameraman,


The problem with this video is that the camera wanders conveniently off for significant amounts of time (even for no good reason).

Plenty of time to fake extraordinary outcomes. I'm not necessarily claiming this was the case, but the way it is set up, it proves absolutely nothing.

For one because the setup is not actually shown (I mean look at what illusionists can do even when directly on camera with their slight of hands and their setup) and during the experiment the camera even randomly shows unrelated or insignificant other things that could give ample time for all kinds of fakery.

You can't just claim extraordinary stuff (_"look this bucked of water turned into red oil in a few seconds while the camera did show other, more important things like some guy standing around"_) and then show stuff that could be faked in millions of ways and assume people just taking it by faith (or _"watch and learn"_ as you call it condescendengly). Why would anyone believe this?











Seeker said:


> I am still meaning to write a few things on this topic


Please do so!



Seeker said:


> I hope this doesnt sound as dumb as it seems to me, reading it back to myself.


This could be interesting for you, it completely shifted my perspective on 'looking stupid'.


----------



## MerLynn (Jul 9, 2022)

Seeker said:


> People used to regard the four elements as Earth, Air, Fire and Water.
> 
> Obviously you have already stated that Water is made of light, or a 'light crystal' - would you also say that the other 3 'elements' are made of light?
> We know that an observable effect of fire is as a source of light, but is the fire itself made of light?



Seeker.
Yes the ancients knew more than we do today.. Thales is famous for the 2 Quotes...  Everything is Water and Life is in Everything. Combine this with Everything is the Light and Energy Frequency and Vibration and you have the basics for how the universe is constructed.
I have already said and so did Tesla say, that, *Everything is the Light.* Where 'everything' is the four elemental states of Matter.
Solid, Liquid, Gas and Fire was lost in the translation of Earth Water Wind and Fire.
This '4 Elemental States of matter' discourse is a 'lesson'' that we arent up to yet.
First we need to understand the Quintessence or the 5th Elemental State or the Aether/Heaven/Universal Grid/Universal Mind or the Akashic. 
I will start a new thread when the time comes.


Nonat said:


> the grand teacher and others, like me, as the stupid, ignorant child that know nothing,


Im glad you said it not me
You have much to learn grasshopper. And when the grasshopper is ready the Teacher will appear, please dont disappoint me.

I would recommend Nonat that your read Platos "Allegory of the Cave" Until you do, it is my opinion you are not ready for the Secrets of the Universe.

Please do not respond to my posts in future in any other format than a question. Your observations are merely imaginative thoughts on the Shadows in the Cave and will cloud the discourse I am about to give this forum freely and with much Love.

Not only have 'they' stolen our history, but they have stolen our SCIENCE.  If you dont want it back... dont read my posts. There is no nother way to say it and if this offends you, I grant you the right of reply but dont expect me to respond again.


Nonat said:


> Plenty of time to fake extraordinary outcomes


You have clearly outlined your plan of attack for the Master Degree level of Lectures I have to offer. I ask humbly that you Upwise yourself and Quickly too.... the end times are upon us. You need to get out of the Cave more.
*Their* "Trust the Science" (its not mine) where 'science'' is the collective knowledge of mankind is fundamentally flawed. Or more correctly, fundamentally FAKED by Omission.

The science of physics, chemistry, astronomy, biology and Medicines are based on the simple high school experiment of placing 2 electrodes in water to harvest 2 gasses. All these fanciful 'theories' extends from two parts H and one part O from water. So let’s go back to this experiment and see why it’s rigged and incorrect.

Rigged #1. Its not water. Its (usually) a Caustic solution. If they used pure water they would get 'nothing'. Electrolysis does not work in pure water. So they are 'Electrolysing' something other than water. You can drink water but you cannot drink this caustic solution so its NOT water.

Rigged #2. In order to get these 2 gases they need a copper and a zinc electrode. What they should use is the SAME material for each electrode. If differing metals are required, then why? There must be 'something' to using differing metals.

Rigged #3. These differing metals have a polarity requirement for the production of 2 gases. The copper must be connected to the Positive terminal of the DC source with zinc to the Negative DC source. It wont work if reversed and not at all if you are ONLY splitting pure water.

Rigged #4. No explanation of what Battery DC actually is that's "doing the work" to make 2 gases. They make the assumption that its 2 'elements' and then go on show 2 'elements' produced. The 'electron' was Postulated to exist as part of the Atomic structure by a French Theorist in 1896 to explain Teslas Electricity , totally ignoring what Tesla had to say. So 'electrons were added to the mix and a complicated Bond Theory evolved where this Imagined particle is responsible for ALL energy manifestations in the universe. They later added the Neutron to keep the Mathematicians happy to balance the Mass of the Atom. Its ALL fantasy.


DC Current travels on the *outside* of the wires in an electrical circuit.

For every action there is an opposite and equal reaction. This is true for the Magnetic Current traveling in an electrical circuit.

*Within* the wire, there is equal current flow in the opposite direction. (more on that later, first the basics)

There is a 90 degree interaction of 'forces' between the Positive DC and the Negative DC.

So to place 2 wires in water and electrify them will see them degrade or burn out if its a single wire electrified. A colloidal silver maker will demonstrate this.

To overcome the action of degradation and to generate a Magnetic Field, the wire is COILED and now you can boil the water without degradation to the wires or make Light in a bulb in a vacuum.



Now about that Water into Oil video.

There is no Alchemy in placing 2 electrodes in water or a single electrified coil, when Fire (electricity) is acting upon Water (liquid).

Alchemy is about changing the Memory of water where “Everything is Water”.

In order for there to be “memory” there must be a Magnetic Field. When ‘Everything is the Light’ and the structure of Light is magnetic, it follows that Everything is also magnetic.

Electricity is a flow of Magnetic Current be it alternating or direct. Water being a liquid crystal of Magnetic Light structures has Magnetic MEMORY. To change the Magnetism of water or the Memory of water, we add Magnetic Current. How we add this Magnetic Current governs the outcome of the Memory of the water. The ‘best’ we can do with 2 wires or a coil is heat the water or burn out the wires. Not much change in Memory.

Adding more electrodes does not make the water magnetic or a liquid magnet. Browns Gas is an example of this. Every electrode is electrified, effectively meaning there are still only 2 electrodes acting in 90 degrees to each other and all one gets is a greater quantity of 2 gasses and with a “greater charge factor” than the original water so recombining them releases this energy as a flame but the water stays the ‘same’.



The Patentable Intellectual Property of a JoeCell is the adding of NEUTRAL Plates between the electrodes and creating a Geometric Antenna to pattern or ‘mimic’ the (Octaves) Wave Functions utilizing an ANTENNA as wave form generator.

To say it another way in layman’s terms, *placing a Neutral plate* (its not electrified as in, not connected to the Direct Magnetic Current) is placing a conductor *between the two electrified plates sees the flow of DC between the electrified plates *(and back again as for every action there is an opposite and equal flow)* “electrifying” the neutral Plate between the electrified plates *and this is like placing a NAIL in the centre of the Coil for an electro magnet. The Neutral plates are like the Nails and are responsible for the Creation of a Magnetic Field and this Magnetizes the Water. (Hyper Charging) The Neutral Plate becomes magnetic and the Field Permeates the Waters 'electric Structure' making the water take on a NEW Magnetic 'elemental' Memory or Carbon in this discourse. "Elements" are Frequencies of water.



There you have one of the best kept ‘secrets’ of modern science all hidden from you by high school indoctrination of splitting water into H2O. Everybody needs to get out of the Cave more and think outside the Cave and add More Electrodes and Neutral Plates in as many geometric configurations as you can imagine and then taste, see, feel and touch the difference like we did with the oil between our fingers and lighting it with a match to see if it burns. 

This is the METHOD PATENT (as verses a standard patent) for the budding inventor. Its like inventing an internal combustion motor using alcohol for fuel 160 years ago as a NEW METHOD of Motive Force from Heat Expansion. Making steam Compression forces obsolete. When I learned this new Methodology, I built the FIRST 7 Ringed Antenna Array in my farm workshop some 25 years ago… aquachifootbath.com check it out. It has 6 active plates and a Centre Neutral Copper ring. Marcy Purnell at Memphis Uni went on to earn a PhD in 2016 from this Design and its impact on health and healing. These are interesting runs on the board.



Electricity has 2 components as does Magnetism and Light (which is Everything)

This duality of nature has been expressed in many ways throughout history.

Walter Russell expressed them as Compression and Expansion as the ONLY 2 Forces in existence.

But they have also been known as;

North and South Pole

Negative and Positive

Yin and Yang

Good and Bad

God and Satan

Male and Female

Heaven and Earth

Hydrogen and Oxygen.

Implosion and Explosion.

Attraction and Repulsion.

Alkaline and Acidic

There are others and please Ponder on this before making any comments.



Now about that Cell in that water into oil vid.

There are 5 cylinders or Tubes in this Concentric Geometric Pattern where only 2 of them have the DC electrode leads attached. The 5 Tubes have a numbering system adding up to 9 (9 Octaves) In this water into oil Video the “Cell” can be ‘powered up 4 ways. Each “way” has 4 outcomes, meaning that the plain water poured into this Cell can have 16 difference Memory changes or Outcomes. Depending upon what the Polarity Bias is in the Centre of the inner tube, determines the Polarity of the Field and the Magnetic Memory or Frequency change of the water.

To demonstrate the compression and expansion forces of the universe as per Walter Russell we do this as Implosion and Explosion of the ‘gas’ produced.

When you watch the following video, bear in mind, NO ONE else on the planet can create a bubble that Implodes on the top of water. What you are seeing is very Unique science. All that is "done" here is we reverse the 'electrodes' to get 2 distinct outcomes. This is so far removed from "electrolysis" that its incomprehensible for some... dont be that 'some'.



_View: https://rumble.com/vh7v87-im-plosions-and-ex-plosions-demo.html_



Implosion or compression or hydrogen is made by the Negative Field Bias or “electrode”.

Explosion or expansion or oxygen is made by the Positive Field Bias or “Electrode”.

North Pole ‘cleans’ and South Pole ‘dirties’ water.

Negative Bias Cleans water and Positive Bias ‘rusts’ or ‘dirties’ water.

Clean Negatively charged water exits the earth at the top of the mountain as a Spring, whereas Dirty Positively charged water stays underground as crude OIL or when a solid as COAL. This is the actions of the Earths Magnetic Fields upon Underground waters.



So what really is happening in the high school indoctrination lesson of ‘electrolysis?

The simple explanation is always the best.

The Negative Electrode is ‘producing’ a highly negatively charged water vapor and the positive electrode is producing a highly positively charged water vapor. A Mass Spectrometer is only measuring a Frequency Change. 

In “their” Theory of the Atomic Structure there is NO mention of magnetic forces. Apparently these do not exist outside of Iron, Boron and Cobalt and then as only a ‘property’ of these ‘elements’.

Where is the Opposite and Equal of ‘gravity’? If there is none, then gravity as a ‘force’ is incorrectly quantified.



But Everything is made of Magnetic Light Structures and this means that in simple terms, The Negative Electrode produces a gas that is REPELLED from the Earths Magnetic Field and the Positive electrode produces a gas that is ‘attracted’ to the Earth. Expansion or Compression, Repulsion and Attraction, Implosion and Explosion, OR HYDROGEN AND OXYGEN

There are no “elements” there are only FREQUENCIES of Water. Walter Russells Octaves is a Periodic Table of CHARGE FACTORS as expressed by WAVES of Energy oscillating between compression and expansion to create “Matter” we call Earth Water Wind and Fire.

What we call an ‘element’ like say ‘oxygen’ is a defined Magnetic Resonant Field Pattern of Energy (MRF Pattern)

For a ‘visual’ of the true atomic structure of ANY conglomerate of Matter, think back to the last science fare you went to and you laid your hands on a Plasma Ball. The Lightning Strike patterns or Kaleidoscope pattern has “9 onion layers” of energy patterns for each Stabilised Frequency Pattern or ‘element’.


For those who doubt the Liquid Electricity of Water, I urge you to build a Lord Kelvins ‘Thunderstorm’ and then tell me where the ‘electricity’ of Lightening in a thunderstorm comes from.

Clue. Water droplets SPIN when falling through the earths Magnetic Fields.

Now if that was a headache to understand…. The Aether as Tesla believed in, is the Universal Matrix of Energy or the Sea of Energy that Matter exists, moves or rests upon. Just as ‘electricity’ needs a circuit board to be ‘manifest’. Structures of light need an *Energy Grid *or a *Heavenly Cubic Energy Structure* to FORM and exist ‘upon’ or more correctly ‘within’. The Quintessence or 5th Element of Aristotle governs the INTERACTIONS of the 4 Elemental States of Matter. An ‘interaction’ being the Alchemy of adding Fire to Water to make oil or for that matter ANY matter. (yes even wine)

Please only one question per post.


----------



## StormfromMars (Jul 10, 2022)

MerLynn said:


> Please only one question per post.



What is light? How does it come about? How do you figure?


----------



## MerLynn (Jul 10, 2022)

StormfromMars said:


> What is light?


Everything is the Light. This quote from Tesla cannot be understood unless you define Light. To date, Russell has this nailed but its obtuse in my opinion. What is Light you ask? So lets explain Light as the only actual bit of 'matter' in the universe.  
The structure of Light is like a tiny 'bar magnet'. Visually I would say its like a Match stick with a north and south pole with an equatorial 'neutral' Centre. The North Pole Magnetism is 'stronger' that the South pole. 6 of these Light Structures come together to form a Tetrahedron or a Crystal of Light. On our Earths Magnetic Field, these Tetrahedrons are found as Water at room temp. Water is a Liquid Crystal of Light. Water is also Liquid Electricity. The entire Universe is made from Light Structures in Geometric patterns. What separates water from say Iron or Sodium Chloride, is the Frequency and Vibration of the Water Crystals within the Field Pattern you are looking at.

For a more in depth understanding of *EVERYTHING IS THE LIGHT, *I recommend you research Walter Russell at philosophy.org. 
You might also find interesting Keshe's book "The Structure of Light".



StormfromMars said:


> How does it come about?


Given that there is only the LIGHT STRUCTURE for the creation of Matter in this Everything is the Light Universe,* LIGHT IS THE GOD PARTICLE.  *Without Light, there is no LIFE. Without Water there is no Life. It is one and the same 'thing'.  



StormfromMars said:


> How do you figure?


By figuring out that electrons hitting other electrons knocking them out of an orbit to release a 'photon' is a crock of shite and preforming over a 1000 experiments of adding Fire, as 'electricity', to water, we figured the ancients civilizations knew more than we do and so we studied the clues like crumbs in a puzzle....


----------



## StormfromMars (Jul 11, 2022)

MerLynn

Have you done any alchemy with the other two elements(earth or wind)?


----------



## MerLynn (Jul 11, 2022)

There are 4 Elemental States of Matter. Earth Water Wind and Fire.
or
There are 4 PHASES of Light.   Solid Liquid Gas and Plasma.

Each Phase has 4 distinct 'charge factors' when 'hyper-charging'. 
Hyper charging is to increase the Potential of Energy, Frequency, and the Vibration of any parcel of Matter.
Hyper-charging is the act of raising EFV
Ice melting by sunlight into a gas is an act of Nature's hyper-charging.

Any energy source acting upon Matter is "Alchemy'. There is no such thing as a "chemical reaction" there is only Magnetic Interactions.

Yes we have Charged or changed the Memory of Solids and Gases.

In one experiment we placed runny concrete in the cell instead of a water or liquid. Although you could argue that runny concrete is a Liquid but it does have aggregate or Rocks.  After 15 seconds of DC in the same Tube Cell that made the Oil, the runny concrete was pure fresh potable drinking water (although it was a little 'milky') and I drank it. 

The Alchemy of Hyper-charging Wind or Gas or Air where we increase the Charge factor to the next Phase of Matter OR to the next Phase of its 'present state', we do with Ferrite Ring Magnets in a Pipe scenario. Essentialy what we can do with DC electricty from a Battery we can do with Ring Magnets around a pipe. We are not up to this level of understanding yet. This is way to advanced for most readers. But considering you asked.... here is the Theory of using Lumps of Electricity (ring magnets) inside a pipe.    Understanding Magnetics for when the SHTF


----------



## MerLynn (Jul 12, 2022)

NicoleHorne said:


> is it true that using a car's battery can heal people?


I have an hour long Instructional Video that shows the 'basics' of what to do with connecting a DC car (Baghdad) Battery to the electrode terminals of the human body and to Electro-Acupuncture the Bio Field Circuits to give the Balance of Vibrations and then the Energy for the Body to Heal itself. The 3 most important 'healing conditions' we create is the Re-Activation of the Thyroid, the Charging of the Human Battery (brain) and inducing every cell in the body to make Ozone. (we'll leave it there for now) We need a 'stolen Medicine' thread.
This leaves 'needles' for dead. You have jumped ahead here buy its good to see you look at the Links as thats what inquisitive minds do. 
You are a Bio-Electric Field, not a conglomerate of marbles in some marble particle theory.


----------



## trismegistus (Jul 12, 2022)

MerLynn said:


> The 3 most important 'healing conditions' we create is the Re-Activation of the Thyroid, the Charging of the Human Battery (brain) and inducing every cell in the body to make Ozone. (we'll leave it there for now)



Perhaps a bit offtopic, but I have an anecdotal experience related to this.  A few years ago I was in my vehicle in front of my apartment during a Texas thunderstorm (well known to be very short but very intense storms, for those that don't know).  My vehicle was off, and I was about to get out of the car when a massive lightning strike hit right behind my apartment building, maybe less than 100 feet (30m).  It was so close I didn't "hear" thunder- but the windows in my car were resonating with the frequency of the thunder, all the hair on my body stood up and I felt a distinct but indescribable feeling.  

I remember very well the next day in the gym my body felt like it was in overdrive - I was exercising like a man possessed, with superior strength and stamina.  It only lasted that day, however - or rather within 24 hours of the event.  It made a pretty big impression on me at the time, and your comments here seem to support there being something to this.


----------



## MerLynn (Jul 12, 2022)

NicoleHorne said:


> post a link to the one hour video


Nicole. I have not put this up on the net. Alas I cannot place this in the public domain. With the Medical Tyranny in the world today, cures are deleted instantly and labeled a terrorist mis-information. There is a copy in Virginia with Darren who is the Head Scientist at the Russellian Museum. There is a copy at the Memphis University and there is my master copy here in OZ.  On the video there is the secret to getting the 4 Phases of Electricity from a car battery too. You literally need to attend a course to understand the dangers of hooking up a human to the car battery as incorrect polarity has very detrimental effects to the human Bio Field. At some point in time I should hold a video conference mass healing event where everyone saves the video call.


trismegistus said:


> Perhaps a bit offtopic


Nothings off topic in a Universe where Everything is the Light. 
I have met in person several people who are considered a Lightning Shaman after being struck by Lightning. In Peru a lightning shaman requires to be struck 3 times and there is alive today such a person. I met Dannion Brinkley (book Saved by the Light)  at Global Sciences in Denver in 1999. What we do with batteries and Electric Cells (JoeCells) is a 'similar' activation of the Bio Field that you experienced being 'near' the Field of Lightning. Or as I call it. Re-activation of Junk DNA to kick start the 6th senses. 
This is a Magnetic Universe. You are a Bio Magnetic Field. Electricity is the flow of 'magnets'. The Electric Universe people are still stuck in the false paradigm that there's a magical Marble called the 'electron' thats responsible for all the manifestations of energy when nothing could be further from the truth.
Now the problem I have is, given we have taken the Field Science Principles and built healing devices and procedures, how do I make these known when you as a Moderator frown on shilling for products?


MerLynn said:


> Electricity is the flow of 'magnets'.


Correction/edit
*Electricity is the Flow of Magnetics* or the flow of magnetic fields as waves. At philosophy.org  "In the Wave lies the secret of Creation"


----------



## USP_CSO (Jul 21, 2022)

Hello.

This is the Chief Science Officer for The University of Science & Philosophy.
I come here at the invitation of MerLynn. It's been many years since posting anything online.

I have given many lectures on Russell Cosmogony for those looking to understand Walter’s charts better.

Since 2016 I have been a full-time researcher, student, and archiver for the USP. Having access to Dr. Russell's immense archives and art collection has given me a unique perspective and I offer any assistance to those wishing to learn more.

philosophy.org

The only OFFICIAL source of all things Walter Russell.

Cheers,
CSO

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JkbALwAro8_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UK1WYbHhY1k_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9FOoh55L_A_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhYsPF8eT5c_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCo6dTc9JsY_


----------



## Unclepeanutbutter (Jul 21, 2022)

So if I am to correctly comprehend your explanation, would you be able to "create" alter states of water with something as simple as an arc welder? Since you can easily adjust the voltage, would you be able to alter/create many things? 
One other thing. If you change the material (form of water as you describe it) of the neutral plate but maintain the came current levels will the results be different based on the RF needed to pass through that plate?

(forgive me if I am redundant as I am NOT college educated, but a meager farm worker)


----------



## MerLynn (Jul 21, 2022)

Unclepeanutbutter said:


> So if I am to correctly comprehend your explanation, would you be able to "create" alter states of water with something as simple as an arc welder? Since you can easily adjust the voltage, would you be able to alter/create many things?
> One other thing. If you change the material (form of water as you describe it) of the neutral plate but maintain the came current levels will the results be different based on the RF needed to pass through that plate?



You need some sort of "Antenna" within the water to power up with an arc welder. And yes there have been people who have used 400 amps from a welder on a JoeCell.  But a simple car battery (or up to 4) is more than enough to Change the Phase and thus the Wave Form and thus the 'elemental' frequency of the water. In the above water into oil video, where we use the Polarity Bias of the Magnetic Field to Oxidize or Rust the Water, if you listen to the video at the 1.04 mark, you will hear Joe telling Matt to "tell the Cell to Make Oil" and this accelerates the Program of the Field. It can also be done by dipping your fingers into the TYPE or grade of Oil you want the Cell to make and touch the Cell. The Cell is Mind Programmed, Field Polarity Programmed and Field Memory Programmed and if you are good, you can do all 3 at once. Cold Fusion or Low Energy Nuclear Reaction or LENR does not require high energy. Perhaps one has tweaked to the fact you can dip the Cell into Red Wine and have a party afterwards yet? You cannot "separate" the person operating the Cell from the Experiment itself. He/she is part of the LENR experiment as his/hers Field is interacting in the Cell's Field Environment. May as well make use of this Human Bio Field Input.

In the Aqua Chi Foot Bath.com Bio Field Enhancer, we use a Copper Neutral Plate instead of an iron based Stainless Steel. This increases the South Pole Positive Bias of the Field and just like the Baghdad Battery, we use a "Healing Metal" to generate the Field. This "charges up" the Hemaglobin or Hematite Iron in the red blood cells making the Energy Potential of the Body greater making it Healthier. You breathe, eat, and drink for energy to charge the Body's Battery or brain. Now you can take baths as well.

Take a look at what the Chief Science Officer posted as just the titles of his presentations.
"The Power of Mind in Action"
"The Dawn of a New Era in Human Relations"
"A New Beginning"
"The Science of Tomorrow".
Imagine you had a Cell Hyper-charging the Air as is enters your car's internal combustion motor negating the need for Fuels to have 'mechanical power' that was dependent upon the owner of the car being "Truthful" because if he wasnt, THE CAR WONT RUN.  
Would sort of be a new era in human relations and one would go to school to Learn the Power of the Mind rather than the power of creating money and hoarding it.
We would be worshoiping the Good in Heaven rather than the bad in hell.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 22, 2022)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to the topic - I was taking a break and enjoying the nice weather for a while, but was also a little disappointed by the disagreement early on in the thread. Surely we are all in this place basically for the same reason. It would be nice if we could get along with that in mind. I'm not in any way picking 'sides', I just think our energies are better spent working together instead of bickering, so I will leave it at that.

Also - and this is important - we may all have very different ideas about finding a solution to the challenges we currently face in life. We may also have a different view on what that solution might look like. Abstract thought can be very useful, and what may not seem helpful to you (the viewer) at first glance, may be a source of inspiration for someone else. All the more reason to share weird and alternative views and ideas, regardless of whether you are for or against a certain idea. So discussion should be encouraged.

Anyway - Thanks to all who are posting here for the very interesting information and pointers so far. It's a lot to take in, and I'm still looking through videos and digesting bits here and there. Very interesting videos from @USP_CSO  - I'm interested in what I've seen so far, which is a good sign

So, some random musings to start. It's a little daunting to discuss with others who clearly have an advanced understanding, so please excuse me if any terminology is not entirely perfect. 

Some of this is purely rhetorical, but please feel free to share views or insights if you want to. It is entirely possible that I am just talking crap though. It may not even necessarily be on topic. There are some more Walter Russell charts below, and a few random odd questions later on. Hopefully more to follow soon.

1)
Firstly, In the few bits I've looked at here and there, color seems to be quite important. I made a few comments with a few other posters in another thread What actually happens when the sun sets? - Basically I touched on Goethes theory of colour/optics there, and suggested that the observable phenomena was not that the cloud was being lit from a different direction, it was actually changing colour.

I think both Goethe's and Newton's theories have some merit. Also, I think its worthwhile to consider the difference between color as a result of pigmentation, and color as a result of light. I also think that light can 'cause' color in two different ways. One as a result of the spectrum of color (splitting white light), and the other is polarity/strength and external factors (such as dampening) - this last one might sound a bit odd, but hopefully this will clarify below.

As I understand it (and I may well be wrong), science says that light is emitted from a light source, bounces off an object, and into our eye. Certain colors are absorbed, others are reflected. What is reflected is what we see. As per below





Now it always seemed to me that step 1 and 2 are considered (by conventional science) to be essentially the same - I could be wrong on this, perhaps I didnt have the right teacher, or wasnt reading the right books. However, it seems to me that steps 1 and 2 are different. Step 1 probably better fits Goethes explanation of light as polarity. It has an immediate effect (no speed of light) and a sphere of influence, much like the range and strength of a magnet.

If you consider 'step 1' to be subject to 'speed of light', would you also consider a similar 'rule' for a magnets influence? IE - when you bring an object close to a magnet, is there a time delay before the magnets influence has a chance to reach out to the object and then begin attracting it? Or is its effect simply immediate when in range? I appreciate it might not be possible to even test such an idea, but possibly still interesting to ponder.

So the Sun is the cause, step 1 is the primary effect (Goethe, polarity/strength), and step 2 (Newton, spectrum of light) is a secondary (and entirely separate) effect

I mentioned dampening before - so this would only apply to step 1, and to use a cloud again as an example - the material characteristics of the cloud could dampen the effects of 'step 1' which may explain changes in coloration. Step 2 would likely better fit Newtons Optics.

I'm sorry, but I dont buy the whole - light bounces off the ground and now the cloud is illuminated from below - thing. The cloud was always illuminated from below - thats why you could see it clearly to begin with. The light literally permeated it.

2) Energy, frequency, vibration - sound and fire

Can sound and fire/heat both be considered a kind of energy? Fire would seem to be certain. I would say sound is too, since it is basically a kind of transmission.

As I understand, sound is a result of vibration. Frequency and amplitude determine pitch and volume. Guitar strings or a tuning fork are obvious examples of these. You can literally see them vibrate whilst producing sound and then gradually stilling and quieting.

Fire produces heat. My understanding of conventional science is that when an object is hot, its molecules vibrate very rapidly, impacting on the molecules of other objects they come into contact with, thereby spreading the heat and diminishing as they pass out this energy.

So aren't both things quite similar? We have vibration taking place in both examples. So why aren't loud sounds extremely hot? Why can't you hear fire? You may say of course you can hear fire, twigs crackling and popping etc - but isnt that the effect of the fire you are hearing, and not the flame itself?

What exactly then, is the difference between the two? Is sound a weak vibration, not strong enough to produce heat? And is fire simply outside the range of human hearing?

3)
Fire and electricity - It seems these are being described as one and the same (from what I've seen so far), and they may well be. Is it just the case that they are expressed differently by different materials?

IE - Metals being generally good for transmission/storage/utility of energy as electricity, and generally resistant to heat
Synthetic materials generally bad(?) at both of the above
Same for organic materials, particularly dead materials. Whereas living materials are generally fire resistant (although fire is still super bad for you, its probably harder to actually immolate). Also more conductive - perhaps due to water content?
And then you have water - excellent for energy/electricity, but basically fire's nemesis. Is it at the extreme end of the scale on both issues? Is there something more to this?

And it seems electricity is energy expressed in a controlled manner, whilst fire is uncontrolled. Is it possible that water is such a 'perfect' medium for harnessing electricity that it is also the reason for being perfectly anti-fire? Is it absorbing the fires energy (bringing it under control), rather than dousing the flames?

Back to metals working 'well' with energy. You can actually release energy just by striking/damaging the metal.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zg65rB-z66Q_


That's it for rambling for the moment, again, these dont necessarily require responses.... now on to other things.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I also found these images from Walter Russell (I became aware of them after seeing them in one of the USP_CSO videos)












Possibly a few random questions to finish up with, for anyone who cares to give them a try.

1) Sacred geometry obviously has deep meaning, on many levels, all of which are important in various ways. One such way I recently saw discussed in a 'Killuminati' video (below) - which I saw posted by @citizenship - Interesting Videos

It's a long video, and if you havent seen it, basically theres a section maybe 2 or 3 hours in, where they talk about the building of the Pyramids, and also something which I think was called 'Coral Castle' by Ed Leedskalin(?) - it was inferred both were made by an anti-grav device based on a hexagon and/or the Star of David.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/VXH7C7ELjOkn/_


I also posted a free energy device video in another thread, which looks entirely logically plausible to me, which is very similar to what is described in the above video.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOV_Js59BHY_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8G1JCT2c78_


I'm actually surprised that these went by without comment.

Anyway - what I'm driving at here, is whether or not there are any other shapes or symbols where sacred geometry may have something to tell us, or some useful application? In particular religious symbols, and in particular the Christian cross.

2) One such possible solution to certain world issues relates to 'The One'. It would seem logical that such a person would have some kind of edge. A heightened awareness. More acute senses. A mastery of mind other matter and other forces. Such things are likely achieved in gradual steps with specific training and experiences.

Are there any simple experiments you could suggest where a person can test certain magnetic influences on the human body? For example, I saw something about piezoelectric effects from holding (I think) a copper cylinder in one hand, and a zinc cylinder in another. Another one I remember from school involved a machine with a metal dome, and I think there was a rotating belt underneath it which generates static. You place your hands on the dome and your hair gradually stands up. (I have no idea what this was called)

However, I dont know how easily obtainable things like these would be. Does the copper and zinc have to be a cylinder (IE a certain length and thickness)? Would a thin foil wrapped around a bamboo cane have the same effect?

So can you suggest any safe or reasonably easy to carry-out-at-home things a person can try? They don't have to be the ones above. These or any others could be interesting. Please no wise-asses telling me to touch my tongue with a duracell.

Remember I mentioned abstract thinking earlier?

Some people may see stupid and pointless caveman artistry below. I prefer to see a set of instructions:




3:
How does somebody actually defeat a dragon?
Okay - this one is not exactly on topic - but for anyone who believes in prophecy, then you also have to consider the possibility of a dragon.
Whether you believe this dragon is Astral, ethereal, metaphorical, symbolic, imaginary, or a literal physical dragon is open to interpretation - and certainly each one may be valid - the fact remains that 'fighting a dragon' is a pretty big undertaking, and only fools rush in.

So how does a person actually fight a dragon, and win?
(This question probably deserves a topic all of its own, but I'm not sure if it's strictly a question of stolen history)

4) I do have actual questions about more Russell-centric ideas - such as the octaves, and how to interpret the various diagrams. Before I do, I want to spend a bit more time on working through the videos, as they may answer my questions anyway. I didnt want to leave this topic unanswered for another week.

Thanks again to all who have contributed


----------



## USP_CSO (Jul 28, 2022)

@Seeker

I will venture a try.

1) the only free energy Leedskalnin machine is PMH itself. used with diodes to charge cap. it doesn’t even need to use any mechanical power or priming electrical power to generate power. its based on earth’s magnetic field. we call it TPU.

2) you can align yourself up with a 12V car battery. once your brain is charged up in a few minutes through your hands, by touching a certain polarity to your face on certain points a flash can be seen which is the LIGHT the creator put in you, a living LIGHT. which can be made to be seen in this way.

3)Which type of dragon u r fighting would determine how u fight it, I would imagine.

4)Russell has many scientific diagrams in addition to those found in his published books. There is a Lot of material to go through, so I always recommend students take their time and enjoy the process of discovery.

CSO


----------



## MerLynn (Jul 29, 2022)

1. The Pyramid is Sacred Geometry. Patterns in Mathematics. It all stems from the Tetrahedron Water Crystal of Light forming Patterns of Energy. As Energy manifests in the physical world or how energy interacts in the physical world, it seeks to equalize and this is apparent in the 'parcel of energy' or DNA replication, as its Magnetic Resonant Field Pattern. All the patterns of "elements or compounds" find a happy position within its magnetics as its a Magnetic Field Universe. Shapes create energy waves or increased vibrational frequency. and its ALL LIGHT.
I live in a 3 story Pyramid house I built myself. I could write a book on what happens, as in materializes or manifests within this Energetic Structure. The Pyramids of Giza, as were dam near all stone buildings around the world where the Blocks fit perfectly, were made by a race of beings called the Builders. They left the Planet some 1000 years ago and their last Stone Works were in Mexico. They used a type of Crystal Wand to cut and shape and transport the blocks and it took about 6 of them to build any structure in less than a year.

What is happening in the motor alternator videos is they are placing Magnets in the Spinning Alternator. This actually is having 2 rotating magnetic Fields in one. Remember Tesla said that rotating magnetic Fields will (may) create Radiant Energy. The addition of the 240Volt motor actually interferes with the unlimited over unity production ability of the apparatus. There are 2 types of "over Unity" or 'free energy'
One creates Radiant Energy from the Aether, the other generates more power than it consumes. There is an easier way than all them Neo magnets, you Make the Shaft of the Motor Magnetic. It can be made even simplier by using a 12VDC Motor and an alternator using a Battery as a Ballast.


Seeker said:


> some useful application? In particular religious symbols, and in particular the Christian cross.


There are 2 shapes that effect the Time/matter function, The Giza Pyramid shape and the Ankh. Man used symbols before writing. Writing and speech are what happens to a civilization when its Memory has been lost.  The CROSS invokes the memory of 1000's of images with just a symbol. With "Race Memory" or INSTINCT being lost by generational DNA 'tamperings' similar to The Vaxx Jabs altering one's DNA, humans now need to write everything down and it loses much in the translations over the last 13000 years since the Sons of Baal vanquished the Law of One.

2.


Seeker said:


> One such possible solution to certain world issues relates to 'The One'. It would seem logical that such a person would have some kind of edge. A heightened awareness. More acute senses. A mastery of mind other matter and other forces. Such things are likely achieved in gradual steps with specific training and experiences.


Walter Russell had an 'Edge' or heightened awareness. Joe, my Teacher has these attributes to a degree of infinity above the average person. Here is an example of Joe using his Mastery of Mind over Matter and in this case, the 4th Elemental State of Matter or Fire. 
_View: https://rumble.com/vgdio9-burning-water-the-alchemist-way..html_

Yes you can learn how to do this. And the CSO has a copy of the instructional video of Joe demonstrating the use of a Car Battery to Charge Up the Brain (battery) and Balancing it so one can be in Harmony and Just his Thoughts are whats needed to preform Matter Transmutations. To be blunt. if you lie, cheat and steal, you are out of balance. Even a 'white lie' is a LIE and if you Lie, then you cannot preform Aetheric Demonstrations. When you Lie, your system goes into 'shutdown mode' and this is demonstrated by the Resistance of electricity going thru the body as in a Lie Detector. Once Religion was, as per the 10 commandments, the SCIENCE of the day.  Today we have Fake Science and no Religion other than the PhD Priests.


Seeker said:


> where a person can test certain magnetic influences on the human body?


Why limit it to just a human body? As everything is made of Magnetic Light Structures, it follows everything is Magnetic. What hasnt been understood til now, is the human body has Polarity and there are 4 Phases to this Electro-Magnetic Polarity. As the SINE Wave goes through the centre Line, the 'peaks' of the wave are North or Negative and the Troughs are Positive or South pole. But the "half way" points are 'both'. In the Human Body this is represented as
the Right hand palm is the South Pole Positive Terminal. or Pos+/Pos+
The Right Back of Hand is Positive Negative, or Pos+/Neg-
The Left hand palm is North Pole Negative terminal.  or Neg-/Neg-
The back of the Left hand is Neg-/Pos+.
Until this is more widely known, experimenters are just fumbling in the dark about testing magnetic influences on the body.
There are Polarity reversal Points where the body changes polarity at "NULL" points located at the 'Belt line' on the lower back and the base of the Skull. You have jumped about 20 lessons when inquiring about testing or Medically Enhancing the Bodies magnetic Fields.
The use of "Zappers" and other such Rife Frequency devices where hand held electrodes are used in conjunction with other 'patches' for application of electricity upon the human body, it is Critical that the Polarity of these electrodes is known and applied to the correct Polarity of the Body. You wouldnt connect your car battery to a charger with the wrong polarity now would you?... Oh wait... humans do.


Seeker said:


> However, I dont know how easily obtainable things like these would be. Does the copper and zinc have to be a cylinder (IE a certain length and thickness)? Would a thin foil wrapped around a bamboo cane have the same effect?


We call this The Art of making your own personal magic or Magnetic Wand.
You are a Battery with Polarity and your Palms are two (of many) Terminal Points. The Earth is a Spinning Magnetic Field with Polarity'.
Long Man has 2 Electrodes and 2 feet touching the Earth. It would depend upon the Direction the Man is facing as to whether he is connecting his Polarity to the Earths Field correctly or not.


Seeker said:


> copper and zinc have to be a cylinder (IE a certain length and thickness)? Would a thin foil


Copper is a South Pole Positive Metal
Zinc is a North Pole Negative Metal.
Aluminium is a 'power amplification' metal and is actually an "earth".
Iron absorbs Life Force Energies and should not be used in a Pyramid Construction.
Chose your metals wisely.


Seeker said:


> So can you suggest any safe or reasonably easy to carry-out-at-home things a person can try?


Sit with you back to the North Pole. (Face South Pole)
Place a car battery in front of you with the Negative Terminal to your left.
With your Right Hand grab the Negative Terminal
Then with your Left Hand and going under your right arm grab the Positive Terminal.
Hold for up to 5 minutes
then let go of your left hand first, and then the right hand
This procedure 'charges up' your Battery Brain and creates an INFINITY Loop of Current Flow through the Body. We will get to this infinity loop for Radiant Energy production in the Human Body in due course. Its not un-similar to your video on Perpetual free energy. The Human Body is a Bio Energy producing Magnetic Field. Whether its battery current, alternator current or BIO CURRENT its ALL LIGHT.

Or you can spend 7 minutes touching your tongue on a 9v battery "as fast as you can" as this pulses DC throughout the body and kills small lifeforms like Virus and bacteria and if you grab an electrified fence for a highly energetic technique, it kills the Ross River Fever Virus. This is the principle of Hulda Clarke's "Zapper". My Zapper has the electrodes marked which one is Negative so I dont reverse the Polarity when 'trickle' charging the human body. There would be a correct way to touch the battery on your tongue too.

3. Dragons in mythology represent the Opposite and Equal of Good. They also represent the Dark forces of fallen angels or Demons. They cannot stand in the Light. If you believe in Good, then Satan has no influence and you have defeated their influence. Once again humanity is being assaulted by the Dagons who was the father of Baal see my post here... Origin of the Sons of Belial (Satan's children)
Dont buy their Lies and Fear about Climate change and Bio Security Lockdowns and you can easily defeat the Dragons.


----------



## Safranek (Aug 26, 2022)

MerLynn said:


> Sit with you back to the North Pole. (Face South Pole)
> Place a car battery in front of you with the Negative Terminal to your left.
> With your Right Hand grab the Negative Terminal
> Then with your Left Hand and going under your right arm grab the Positive Terminal.
> ...


I would imagine many people have tried this given that an instructional video has been put out. Have any people shared their experiences regarding this charging of the brain/body/system?


----------



## MerLynn (Aug 26, 2022)

Safranek said:


> I would imagine many people have tried this given that an instructional video has been put out. Have any people shared their experiences regarding this charging of the brain/body/system?


One day back in 2003, I stopped in on my way home from the Gold Coast to talk to my friend Joe. He had with under the couch a Telecom Rectifier (old school battery charger) with 48VDC at 1.5 amps out put. This was the first time I experienced this technique. Joe did not touch the electrodes, instead he directed me to touch myself. I held and used the electrodes or battery jumper cable alligator clips as instructed. for about 20 minutes, he directed I touch certain points on my head area. Sometimes the "bite" was more than I could bear and other times I felt nothing. I shocked myself until I was 'balanced' and then there were no more shocks. I felt alive and invigorated enough to continue the 6 more hours of driving to get to the farm and arrived around midnite. I couldn't actually say it benefited me. I didnt feel there was anything wrong with me. But I knew intuitively this was real magic. 
Over the course of the next 15 years I watched Joe do a similar procedure on about 20 other people and I heard the stories of how many more than that had been to see Joe when I wasnt there. I also bought 2 of the Telecom Rectifiers off ebay. In about 2015 Joe started using 4 Car batteries instead of the 48 VDC 'sledge hammer' Rectifier. Most people only need 12 or 24 VDC to energize them. Occasionally we find some need to progress up to 4 car batteries to get the imbalances rectified. I could relate many testimonials from people but I will detail only those I witnessed personally. One lady had been blind in one eye for 20 or more years. She was the wife of Louie "the Fly", the Inventor of the Lutech2000 over unity generator from Cairns. (a story in itself) After a few minutes with a power source of only 4.5VDC (a sony CD charger) and 500mA she could see again. With persistence, one doesnt need a lot of car batteries. One Guy a "gold Miner", Maurice came to Joe's with an entourage of people looking to buy all of Joe's technology. This was after a 3 day demonstration to the owners of Ok Tedi in New Guinea on how to extract gold using only charged water and nothing else after crushing the rock. Maurice had Tinnitus. Before any discussion about technology began, he asked if Joe could do something about the ringing in his ears, Its ironic that the Telecom Rectifier was a Ring Tone Generator for Telecom and after only about 30 seconds of touching the correct Head Points, in a fit of rage he threw the leads down as he didnt like getting bitten by the DC and said he didnt come for this. (bad attitude and bad Field energies) At the end of the 4 hours demo where he saw Water burn in the shed and how to separate gold with water, we asked if the Ringing had stopped. He suddenly realized after 40 years of this affliction it was now permanently gone. He wanted to fix the world with more gold but couldnt understand that we were not interested in his proposal when even the Physician he brought with him didnt want to heal himself first. 
Another young lady in her late 20's came to Joe with a totally numb foot she had had for years. Anika also had Thyroid issues. This was the first time I witnessed the Thyroid points being energized. The next day she had big red markes near her collar bones and correspondence later said the Goiter was no longer present. Joe also touched her Knee cap area 8 times in a clockwise and then an anti clockwise fashion and her foot instantly began to feel Pain for the first time in many years and within a few minutes it was like "back to normal". My partner Kathy had an identical Thyroid problem where modern medicine just said to cut it out and take these Swine derived pills for life. So she has the Pathology reports to go with the treatment. From this personal experience, in 2019 Joe, Kathy and I sat down and I videoed the hour long procedure of going through all 4 batteries with the Sequences to produce Ozone naturally in the body and Flash the 3rd Eye and Kick Start the Thyroid. This is the instructional video explaining what is happening and how to do it. It only requires that whom ever wishes to practice this Art, receive in person training first. This is not a 'parlor trick' this is pretty serious stuff and you dont want to get it wrong. 
Healing doesnt get any better than this and Ive been in the business of Alternate healing for 3 decades now. I have been writing how to use batteries or DC to heal and all the ways it can be done and will post it here when its finished. You should make a copy of all that I write as soon it will be a revolutionary act to Heal in times of Medical deceit. In fact it already has if you have succumbed to Social Media.


----------



## MerLynn (Aug 26, 2022)

Here are the pictures of the original Telecom Rectifier and the Portable travel anywhere Battery Pack with Alligator clips.
I am expecting Silver Wire from china and 'stainless steel' clips to upgrade this device with the best healing metals available.
Copper Frequencies from batteries energizing the human body can have "anti Fertility" frequencies. Silver wires conditioning the Battery Current have a healing effect within the body as an added bonus. Eventually I will make Silver Alligator clips. 

Here is a video made by Peter Stevens (whom Joe didnt trust) giving a simple explanation. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0J-g-UKZc8_


----------



## Safranek (Aug 27, 2022)

MerLynn said:


> One day back in 2003, I stopped in on my way home from the Gold Coast to talk to my friend Joe. He had with under the couch a Telecom Rectifier (old school battery charger) with 48VDC at 1.5 amps out put. This was the first time I experienced this technique. Joe did not touch the electrodes, instead he directed me to touch myself. I held and used the electrodes or battery jumper cable alligator clips as instructed. for about 20 minutes, he directed I touch certain points on my head area. Sometimes the "bite" was more than I could bear and other times I felt nothing. I shocked myself until I was 'balanced' and then there were no more shocks. I felt alive and invigorated enough to continue the 6 more hours of driving to get to the farm and arrived around midnite. I couldn't actually say it benefited me. I didnt feel there was anything wrong with me. But I knew intuitively this was real magic.
> Over the course of the next 15 years I watched Joe do a similar procedure on about 20 other people and I heard the stories of how many more than that had been to see Joe when I wasnt there. I also bought 2 of the Telecom Rectifiers off ebay. In about 2015 Joe started using 4 Car batteries instead of the 48 VDC 'sledge hammer' Rectifier. Most people only need 12 or 24 VDC to energize them. Occasionally we find some need to progress up to 4 car batteries to get the imbalances rectified. I could relate many testimonials from people but I will detail only those I witnessed personally. One lady had been blind in one eye for 20 or more years. She was the wife of Louie "the Fly", the Inventor of the Lutech2000 over unity generator from Cairns. (a story in itself) After a few minutes with a power source of only 4.5VDC (a sony CD charger) and 500mA she could see again. With persistence, one doesnt need a lot of car batteries. One Guy a "gold Miner", Maurice came to Joe's with an entourage of people looking to buy all of Joe's technology. This was after a 3 day demonstration to the owners of Ok Tedi in New Guinea on how to extract gold using only charged water and nothing else after crushing the rock. Maurice had Tinnitus. Before any discussion about technology began, he asked if Joe could do something about the ringing in his ears, Its ironic that the Telecom Rectifier was a Ring Tone Generator for Telecom and after only about 30 seconds of touching the correct Head Points, in a fit of rage he threw the leads down as he didnt like getting bitten by the DC and said he didnt come for this. (bad attitude and bad Field energies) At the end of the 4 hours demo where he saw Water burn in the shed and how to separate gold with water, we asked if the Ringing had stopped. He suddenly realized after 40 years of this affliction it was now permanently gone. He wanted to fix the world with more gold but couldnt understand that we were not interested in his proposal when even the Physician he brought with him didnt want to heal himself first.
> Another young lady in her late 20's came to Joe with a totally numb foot she had had for years. Anika also had Thyroid issues. This was the first time I witnessed the Thyroid points being energized. The next day she had big red markes near her collar bones and correspondence later said the Goiter was no longer present. Joe also touched her Knee cap area 8 times in a clockwise and then an anti clockwise fashion and her foot instantly began to feel Pain for the first time in many years and within a few minutes it was like "back to normal". My partner Kathy had an identical Thyroid problem where modern medicine just said to cut it out and take these Swine derived pills for life. So she has the Pathology reports to go with the treatment. From this personal experience, in 2019 Joe, Kathy and I sat down and I videoed the hour long procedure of going through all 4 batteries with the Sequences to produce Ozone naturally in the body and Flash the 3rd Eye and Kick Start the Thyroid. This is the instructional video explaining what is happening and how to do it. It only requires that whom ever wishes to practice this Art, receive in person training first. This is not a 'parlor trick' this is pretty serious stuff and you dont want to get it wrong.
> Healing doesnt get any better than this and Ive been in the business of Alternate healing for 3 decades now. I have been writing how to use batteries or DC to heal and all the ways it can be done and will post it here when its finished. You should make a copy of all that I write as soon it will be a revolutionary act to Heal in times of Medical deceit. In fact it already has if you have succumbed to Social Media.


Thanks for the quick response. The reason I asked is because while its a very interesting topic, I am keenly aware of the potential danger in interfering with the body's electromagnetic field without knowing what one is doing. 

I'm looking forward to your future post where you describe the necessary details regarding how to apply this safely and effectively. After all, we are electromagnetic beings, otherwise EEG and EKG would not be the useful tools that they are, not to mention the application of Rife frequencies when done with an actual Rife machine.


----------



## MerLynn (Aug 27, 2022)

Safranek said:


> the application of Rife frequencies when done with an actual Rife machine.



I once owned a Rife Machine. If you enter any Tijuana Cancer Clinic and there are more than a dozen of them and just mention the word Rife, you will politely be asked to leave. I went to most of them back in 1998 with the Orb technology. They have thoroughly investigated this technology and found it to be wanting.  The Rife Clinic has the poorest track record of them all and is the only one with a Locked and gated entry. We all know of the Healing of Silver from its historical usage as a powder in all medical kits from WW1 and 'colloidal' silver. Now we can condition DC battery energy with Silver Electrodes/Alligator clips to acheive the same result.


----------



## Shr00m (Sep 8, 2022)

I'll just pop this into the discussion as it may well help explain things a little: Linky


----------



## MerLynn (Sep 9, 2022)

Shr00m said:


> I'll just pop this into the discussion as it may well help explain things a little: Linky


At the 12.00 mark he mentions "protons" and "electrons".  He's an IDIOT...  the translator is illiterate. 
His "proton becomes and electron" is totally inconsistent with Russellian Science.
He then goes on to count these MARBLES as a construct of an 'atom'. Again, this is Inconsistent with Russellian Science.
I may watch more later just to see if there's anything actually true about this presentation but Im not holding my breath. 
This guy In My Opinion, is trying to look smart by joining Russellian Science with Particle Theories. 
I want to vomit


----------



## MerLynn (Sep 9, 2022)

I managed to get as far as 35 min and if anyone else can stomache watching this far into pure speculative crap, I advise to take two asprins and post more in the mortning after recovery.


----------



## MerLynn (Sep 9, 2022)

Perhaps philosophy.org will give an opinion on the interpretation of Russellian science after the 48 min mark.


----------



## Khalil (Sep 16, 2022)

MerLynn said:


> you can spend 7 minutes touching your tongue on a 9v battery "as fast as you can" as this pulses DC throughout the body


Can you please elaborate on the 9V battery procedure?


----------



## MerLynn (Sep 17, 2022)

Khalil said:


> Can you please elaborate on the 9V battery procedure?



Neuroathletiktraining: Wie eine 9-Volt-Batterie leistungssteigernd wirken kann

The small electrical shock that a 9-volt battery gives off when it is touched with the tongue is supposed to "start up certain areas of the brain so that the subsequent stimulus - i.e. the actual training - can be better integrated," explains Ulla Schmid-Fetzer . Together with the sports scientist Lienhard, the trainer wrote the first book on the subject (“Neuroathletic Training: Basics and Practice of Neuro-Centered Training”, Richard Pflaum Verlag, 2018). The tongue is particularly well suited for stimulating the areas of the brain that are important for motor movement, explains Lienhard: “If you stimulate the tongue, there is a great deal of neuronal activity. Their representation in the brain is […] next to a brain area that is very important for motor learning. Structures that are next to each other also activate each other. This means that if an area is very active, this also leads to neuronal activity in the areas next to it.” However, tongue shock is not a miracle cure. However, the two sports experts are convinced that it can help to optimize movement and learning processes as part of a comprehensive training program.
“Neuroathletic training is athletic training that takes neuronal principles into account. In contrast to more biomechanical approaches, the focus here is on the central position of the brain and nervous system and the movement-controlling systems," explains training expert Lienhard to the online portal "Fitbook".

These people are idiots. The Right hand side of the body requires the Negative electrode be connected to our battery terminals. This would follow through to the tongue and so 50%of the time they would be really messing up your bodies Bio Circuitry. It doesnt say the Time intervals in using their understandings of trying to charge the Human Body with Artificial Bio Energy. Perhaps if they used a couple Tomatoes and nails and wires to connect to their tongues it would have a greater Natural Bio Electrical charge. But Yes. what they understand to be true is true its just they have no idea about the voltage of a human body, nor the fact the Brain is the bodies battery they are trying to charge much less the Input and output terminals and other Bio Circuits for 'kick starting' organs and nerves that are miss-firing.

The Time interval or factor is the Hertz of the Battery connection. It can be from pure flat-line DC which is holding the battery to your tongue for a few seconds to a few minutes and then you're done with the procedure. Or it can be Done as Pulsed DC which is AC and you can touch the battery to your tongue twice a second for a 2 hertz frequency. One way heals and one way kills. The Hulda Clarke Parasite Zapper uses a frequency of 20,000 hertz or like touching the battery to your tongue 20,000 times a second. This hertz of AC of Battery Direct Current upon the Bio Energy Field disrupts the surface of every cell in your body and small parasites , this vibration degrades their cellular structure and the Ross River Fever Virus and many others, die. But to Hold the battery for many seconds even minutes, to the correct Body Terminal inputs will energise and charge up your entire cellular structures with Artificial Energty which is as good as factory energy in these amounts including the Brains Di Pole Battery cellular structures.

Get a 12v car battery. standard sealed lead acid battery. I use a motor bike battery as its lighter.
A Small set of jumper leads.
Connect the red alligator clip to the Positive terminal of the battery and the Neg to the Black lead.
Take the Negative lead FIRST in the Right hand making sure ALL FINGER PRINTS are touching the Clamps metal. Hold for 5 seconds.
Then take the Positive red lead in the Left hand and hold for max of 3 minutes. 
Then Let go of the Red Lead in the Left hand first . wait 3 seconds and let go of the right hand.
can do this several times a day. 
Now run a 100 meters and break the world record if you wanna waste your life trying. Better to know this is a Healing Modality for the Past, Present and Future Bio Weaponry.

or you can lick a 9v battery in some fashion and hope for the best because in a Mental Universe, the Placebo rules supreme in the Healing Arts of a Mr Physician whom has first healed thyself.


----------



## Khalil (Sep 17, 2022)

thank you @MerLynn for enlighten more on this matter.

I'm aware of the old Persian protocol, left hand under the right arm and hold it. Was able to convince my 8year old nephew to give this a try. He was unable to see the colour red, before giving it a go. It was the complete 4x12V set on the table and he was able to hold on for about 1 minute. Then he suddenly let go, because his whole hand got rapidly too hot. Now he's able to see 'red' more clearly, but is too afraid to give it a go again.. He still likes to touch a farmers fence though.

Maybe he'll go again with a small 9V battery. My understanding is:

neg. Terminal connecting with the right side of the tongue, waiting for 5 seconds, then closing the circuit by placing the positive Terminal on the left side of the tongue and holding it for up to 7min.

Looking forward to you sharing more DC knowledge.


----------



## Laiqoepsio (Oct 13, 2022)

MerLynn said:


> 3. Dragons in mythology represent the Opposite and Equal of Good. They also represent the Dark forces of fallen angels or Demons. They cannot stand in the Light. If you believe in Good, then Satan has no influence and you have defeated their influence. Once again humanity is being assaulted by the Dagons who was the father of Baal see my post here... Origin of the Sons of Belial (Satan's children)
> Dont buy their Lies and Fear about Climate change and Bio Security Lockdowns and you can easily defeat the Dragons.


I recommend a different representation for "evil" as the Dragon doesn't actually represent evil.  Why?  Because mixing human history with spiritual concepts confuses people and doesn't lead to truth.

Dragons are made up of different animal parts, namely the cock's feet(male chicken) + peackcock's feet + serpent(cobra denoting wisdom, awakened Kundalini, enlightened) + goat horns.  Yes, I'm aware this seems to make the person these symbols represent "evil" but that's not the case, he was just a man, a king and the serpent symbology will have to be a separate post as that's been twisted as well.  In Ancient India, symbols were used to represent the people based on what they did (career/hobby) or accomplished, sometimes this was also represented by multiple hands and/or heads denoting all the kinds of wisdom someone possessed(think of it as a visual resume, as opposed to one written out in writing).  So, for example, in modern times a soldier who's a medic might be holding a rifle in one hand, a bandage in another, etc etc.  | The word Dragon means "ground king"(as in plains, valleys, etc.) as opposed to people who lived in the mountains. |  Dragons are only considered "evil" in Western mythologies and are considered "good" in Eastern, why is that?  Because the descendants of the "Dragon"/Ground King ended up in Asia and to this day benefit greatly from agriculture and the descendants of the displaced mountain people disliked their defeat and displacement.  The mountain people were herders of animals, agriculture displaced their way of life.  |  Why do dragons breath fire?  The Dragon used fire to prepare the land for planting crops, starting agriculture, as in ancient times fire was (and still is, even with our big machines) the fastest way to clear land for planting.  Nature does this in cycles on its own, ask any fire fighter or expert on this topic, forests naturally have a cycle of fires which cause new forest growth replenishing the forest where it's necessary.

Hope this clears up a few things, there are simple explanations for everything, need not go down strange paths of fancied thought experiments.  Humans have a way of losing meaning over time, replacing meaning to reach an agenda, or just not understanding something and placing whatever convenient meaning they think fits something.  The deliberate use of certain words in the Bible had an agenda behind it, for example Jesus talking about "faith" thus being used by the Church to brainwash and control people using blind faith, whereas the correct translation from Hebrew is "faithfulness" or sticking to something until you get a result.  That's almost literally the opposite of blind faith.  Interesting how only one word deliberately twisted lead to humanity being enslaved so easily.  I am unclear as to the original word before translation into English for Dragon, I will look into it. 

From a quick glance at all the uses of the word Dragon in the King James edition(the most common), it is obvious that the word was used interchangeably and quite lazily when translating into English, as you can see through a simple search on bible.com in kj version that the uses are denoting what should be specific things but they are using the word Dragon for MANY different things even as a title(i.e The Dragon) in some cases.  One would need to go through the Hebrew, Aramaic, Greek and do their own translation for each verse that uses the word Dragon and see what the actual word in English should be, as for example in some verses it seems the word snake or serpent should be used but they used Dragon instead.


----------

